# Laufwerke Deaktivieren?



## MasterofSLK (19. Februar 2006)

Hi,

ich wollte mal wissen wie ich meine DVD Laufwerke Deaktivieren kann? Und wenn ich sie Deaktiviert habe wie ich sie dann wieder Aktivieren kann? ICh habe mal gehört das geht auf dem Desktop dann dort auf Arbeitsplatz rechtsklick dann dort auf eigenschaften  dort dann auf Hardware dann auf Gerätemanager und dort dann Deaktivieren hab halt nur angst das ich die dann nicht mehr Aktivieren kann! 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


MfG

MasterofSLK


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Februar 2006)

Wenn Du ein Geraet im Geraete-Manager deaktivierst bleibt es dort weiterhin sichtbar. Du kannst sie dann spaeter einfach wieder aktivieren.
Ich nutz dies z.B. fuer mein GamePad und das Lenkrad, da einige Spiele Probleme haben wenn beide aktiviert sind.


----------

